# The Down Part Of The Bike Hobby



## vincev (May 23, 2016)

What is the ONE thing you HATE the most in the business of Buying/Selling/Collecting bikes?


----------



## vincev (May 23, 2016)

I dislike when someone buys something THEN asks if it is worth the money.DO YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 23, 2016)

Individuals that take complete bikes and part them out to make a few extra bucks.  Them and smart asses with dog avatars, I really hate them.


----------



## abe lugo (May 23, 2016)

wow.  First overrated bikes. We are in a hating streak.

Crappier than advertised parts
 Stuff that looks good only in pictures. 
Original paint parters

Ah you said one thing.  Ah well

I like to ride my vintage bikes


----------



## detroitbike (May 23, 2016)

vincev said:


> What is the ONE thing you HATE the most in the business of Buying/Selling/Collecting bikes?




  People who tell you they'll take /buy something them WEASEL out of buying the item ......


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2016)

I get to claim that I've only sold odds and ends regarding bikes.  I have the interest and I'm here for the history lesson.  My collecting bent has been valuable fishing  tackle - and it's bought me bikes.

Be nice to me, and I'll show you my Douglas patent first model Pflueger Supreme.


----------



## Gasbag (May 23, 2016)

Lack of space. Space is a pain in the buttocks because I hate selling. I need me some climate controlled hoarding room!


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 23, 2016)

people that put the MONEY part of the HOBBY before the HISTORY, NOSTALGIA ,FUN  and NEW FRIENDS


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2016)

Trying to convince a seller that he is full of snit.


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2016)

FordMike!  lol...just kidding.  

When you buy something and a "Know it all"  chimes in with what's missing to make it correct and is incorrect with his/her knowledge.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2016)

and me in my knickers...the snit is getting deep. .


----------



## island schwinn (May 23, 2016)

fakes,flakes,and losers.you know who you are.


----------



## ratcycle (May 23, 2016)

When someone's selling a rusty bike beyond repair at a high price or when when the seller thinks they have a jewel because of what they read on eBay when it's not


----------



## the tinker (May 23, 2016)

Dealing with a buyer that don't know snot and thinks you are selling stuff at a swap  cause "you need the money" and he can dictate to you what he will pay cause you're just some poor low-life selling stuff outta a pick-up truck ................


----------



## vincev (May 23, 2016)

When something is for sale and people give their opinions why the item is "overpriced" and knit pick and act like know it alls.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 23, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> fakes,flakes,and losers.you know who you are.



Geez, you know I can hear you....right?


----------



## Boris (May 23, 2016)

Setting aside time to show a bike or part to someone and they flake out on you at the last minute. But even worse than that, is when they don't even bother to let you know they aren't going to show up!


----------



## Pantmaker (May 23, 2016)

Deception.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 23, 2016)

Selling my bikes because I have no more room. Organization is important to my mental health and kicking a pedal or moving a bike everytime I turn around is starting to wear on me.


----------



## Boris (May 23, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Organization is important to my mental health




You said it brother!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 23, 2016)

Spend money on something then something better pops up the next day.


----------



## vincev (May 23, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> fakes,flakes,and losers.you know who you are.



Dave Marko on all three ?


----------



## Flat Tire (May 23, 2016)

Having someone tell me my prices are to high because of the poor economy, l always ask them "if you've been hurt by the economy why are you at a bicycle meet spending money? " ha!


----------



## ricobike (May 23, 2016)

There is a down part?  Huh, I must not be paying attention .


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Selling my bikes because I have no more room. Organization is important to my mental health and kicking a pedal or moving a bike everytime I turn around is starting to wear on me.



I feel you.  I have room for about 16 bikes...period.   When I buy something new, I have to sell something to make room.  On the flip side, the quality of my collection gets better every time I buy something.


----------



## Gasbag (May 23, 2016)

Slow responding sellers get my dander up. I actually got an initial response for a Compax Westfield three months after I responded to the ad for it. I had forgotten about it by then, I mean most days I can't remember if I put on my pants without double checking. I did end up buying that bike, but have passed on others when the seller is being slow in responding.


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2016)

The "average joe" thinks every old bike out there is a Schwinn.   I had a guy come up and tell me that my "Schwinn" was the coolest "Schwinn" he has ever seen.  Here's a photo of "My Schwinn" he was talking about.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2016)

shady people. I'd estimate there are approximately 40% shady people in this hobby.
(You know who you are!)


----------



## island schwinn (May 23, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> The "average joe" thinks every old bike out there is a Schwinn.   I had a guy come up and tell me that my "Schwinn" was the coolest "Schwinn" he has ever seen.  Here's a photo of "My Schwinn" he was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 320642




that's not a Schwinn?


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> that's not a Schwinn?



Hmmmmmmm....maybe it is.  My bad then.


----------



## rocketman (May 23, 2016)

Finding a diamond in the rough and having no choice but to rebuild, restore or enhance it to put it back on the road and having low ballers beat you to death on your realistic price. I've been there and some bikes I still have and a few I've sold, and the guys that do buy them appreciate the time and work I've done to get these beauties done right and back on the path. I obtain little money profit, the real profit is knowing I got one back on the road. To the rest that want a bike for nothing for there trade bait interest for profit, don't call on me.  But what I cant process is those having mounds and heaps of these classic and vintage bikes pilled high, stacked and hanging like laundry year after year with perhaps questionable plans for ever selling or rebuilding. I feel it somewhat hurts the hobby. But, whatever makes your boat float, that's why they call it collecting...............


----------



## bairdco (May 23, 2016)

I think you guys just about covered the buying/selling aspect. Unless you wanna change the title to "how much do you hate people who want/don't want to buy/sell to/from you.

Wait, you forgot the guys with the certified bank checks that they're courier will drop off because they're on a nat/geo ocean expedition. 

Ok, now that's all covered.

I hate when I'm two links short on a skiptooth chain with no spares.

I hate when I need a different headset cup so my forks not all wobbly, and I can't find  one in the box of ten thousand I have.

I hate rebuilding new departure hubs, then they don't stop until I pour a gallon of motor oil into the oiler, which is missing the cap, and then it blows oil out all over my wheel.

I hate swapping hubs and finding out the spokes are too long for a 3x, and too short for a 4.

I hate breathing sandblast dust and lead paint, blowing my nose after painting a bike and snot comes out whatever colour I'm painting, and the bugs land on the paint anyway.

I hate little kids that knock my bikes over. Unless it falls on them (this happened yesterday. Bike? unscratched. 5 year old's noggin? Lumpy. Child's dad? Mad at me. Guess I shouldn't have laughed.)

I hate forgetting to tighten my coaster brake strap, losing the bolt a day or so later, and, well you know what happens when that brake arm spins around.

I hate when I'm building a bike, put down a wrench or bolt, turn my back long enough for the gremlins to take it, spend 20 minutes looking for it, then turn around and it's back in the exact same place I left it, even though I looked there 40 friggen times.

I'm sure I'll think of more, just give me some time...


----------



## 2jakes (May 23, 2016)

Vendors who tell you they had the bike earlier but sold it.
   ( Gee thanks, I feel much better knowing that.)

When someone proceeds to tell you what’s wrong with your bike & the parts or paint
  are not original. All based just from a photo you posted on the forum.

And my pet peeve!
Those who use dogs as avatars, especially adding a hat or smoking a cigarette thinking they
are so cool doing it.
They are neither & I for one consider them the lowest form of amoeba on this planet.

But that would be an insult to amoebas, so I take that part back.

P.S.
Coyotes, wolves, vampires & bike avatars are ok.
Big bosom women are nicer.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 23, 2016)

2jakes said:


> And my pet peeve!
> Those who use dog avatars, especially adding a hat or smoking a cigarette thinking they
> are so cool doing it.
> They are neither & I for one consider them the lowest form of amoeba on this planet.




AMEN!  Stupid people using dog avatars...you know they must be crazy?!


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2016)

Two woof's up for Dave and Jake!


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2016)

Man, had about everything here happen to me but what especially bugs me someone selling a 58 whatever for big bucks because they saw a old bike on ebay selling for thousands (no research), but the worst is the greedy Butchers, Morticians, OG paint disassemblers, History destroyers  who part out OG bikes just to make a buck with the excuse its theirs to do with what they want with no remorse. there is always buyers but you can't blame them (except for the ones that ask you to part it out), if they stopped I don't think buyers would be saying dam how come nobodies parting out nice original bikes, but who knows, enough ranting for tonight. See Ya, Oh yea Is that a Schwinn?!!!


----------



## bairdco (May 24, 2016)

I hate it when people sell schwinns. And I hate it whe. People buy schwinns. I hate that I bought a 1960 girl's schwinn today for 75 bucks. But at least he threw in a busted Columbia frame and fork, with one of those ridiculous two foot long goosenecks.

I hate that I sat in traffic for 45 minutes to buy a stupid, repainted 24" 1960 girl's schwinn without a headbadge.

I hate that people horde headbadges.

I hate that this ugly ass girl's schwinn probably filled my car up with black widow spiders.

What I don't hate about this  ugly, dime a dozen, Run of the mill, mass produced hunk of heavy steel that schwinn calls a "bicycle," is that it has a blue band, 2 speed overdrive Bendix hub on it.

And to push the bonus like button, my buddy needs the rims and some other parts for his piece of crap schwinn, so I'll get all my money back and more.

I hate that I just admitted I bought a schwinn today. But I really didn't.

I bought a blue band 2 speed overdrive Bendix hub, that just happened to have a junky-ass schwinn stuck to it.


----------



## bikebozo (May 24, 2016)

I hate it when people are buying a bike , they know the price and are short of the total ,and expect mercy ..I hate it when I am parting out a bike ,and the nuts and bolts are stuck . I hate negotiating, either you want it or not , ..  I have heard your story already , ..I hate it when someone gets upset when you resell what you purchased from them for 5 times what you payed , I do not hate it that, so many dislike me or my natural ability to get fine items ..  The worst part is knowing where so many fine examples are , and not having money to purchase them ,. I do a lot of private transactions , mostly with people who will not read this CABE , or do not even know about this group of about 15 active , experts , walter branche -seeker /finder of nice stuff


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> The "average joe" thinks every old bike out there is a Schwinn.   I had a guy come up and tell me that my "Schwinn" was the coolest "Schwinn" he has ever seen.  Here's a photo of "My Schwinn" he was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 320642



Nice Schwinn


----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2016)

No longer have room for hate in my life. I just go along for the ride and enjoy the view as I go.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 24, 2016)

House Paint! Rusty Crusty, use to be Nuts and Bolts! Reflector Tape! AND PEOPLE WHILE VISITING THAT DRINK MY BEER, BUT NEVER BRING ANY TO REPLENISH IT!!!! Oh well, guess I'm just a grouchy ole bastard!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 24, 2016)

When I sell a bike and the guy tells me " I can only pay (insert amount) because I have to make money." Why can't I make money or at least break even? I don't care if he makes money! this is a hobby for me, not money maker.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 24, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> When I sell a bike and the guy tells me " I can only pay (insert amount) because I have to make money." Why can't I make money or at least break even? I don't care if he makes money! this is a hobby for me, not money maker.




Totally agree! while I do care about people that have a love for our addiction, I could care less about some butchers profit margin!! They can just keep steppin!!!


----------



## frankster41 (May 24, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> When I sell a bike and the guy tells me " I can only pay (insert amount) because I have to make money." Why can't I make money or at least break even? I don't care if he makes money! this is a hobby for me, not money maker.



I would tell that guy to get the F away from me.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 24, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> The "average joe" thinks every old bike out there is a Schwinn.   I had a guy come up and tell me that my "Schwinn" was the coolest "Schwinn" he has ever seen.  Here's a photo of "My Schwinn" he was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 320642



 yes robertriley got the same her in ont. canada !!!!!  or how much did you pay for that a 100.bucks!!!!!! i always say they made more then schwinn . o buy the way my wife owns a 1952 schwinn!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 24, 2016)

I also hate when people say "you're like American Pickers!" Or "those American Pickers would buy that bike from you!" Ummm I paid $1,000 for it, I don't want to sell it for $100!


----------



## spoker (May 24, 2016)

that to much of it is not a hobby


----------



## the tinker (May 24, 2016)

" Look, there's this bike I gotta have for my collection.  It's called a Blue Bird. This guy's got one but won't sell................. I really need this bike Jimmy."



 



 

"You gonna sell Pauli your Blue Bird?!!!"


Some folks are too serious about collecting........


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> yes robertriley got the same her in ont. canada !!!!!  or how much did you pay for that a 100.bucks!!!!!! i always say they made more then schwinn . o buy the way my wife owns a 1952 schwinn!!!!!! from bicycle larry



probably subtle ways to do it, but yes.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 24, 2016)

I hate f-ing wussies that have to ask their wife if they can buy an $80 bike.


----------



## momo608 (May 24, 2016)

Reproduction decals. The quality is not where it should be.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2016)

they pretty much have to work from photographs, so the reproduction quality depends first on the photographer. 
If your bike is a rider, the thin vinyl is sufficient.  You can have any reproduction made in waterslide, but you pay for them.

I've also noticed variances in the quality of the decal paints, especially golds.


----------



## Sped Man (May 24, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> The "average joe" thinks every old bike out there is a Schwinn.   I had a guy come up and tell me that my "Schwinn" was the coolest "Schwinn" he has ever seen.  Here's a photo of "My Schwinn" he was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 320642




That really is a nice Schwinn


----------



## OhioJones (May 24, 2016)

Feast or famine when it comes to finding parts. Feast comes and you find yourself spending a chunk of dough all at once. While it all ends up being the same amount in the end, I would much rather spread it out while bitching that I cannot find anything. Bwaaah


----------



## DonChristie (May 24, 2016)

Anything reproduced!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> That really is a nice Schwinn



so you have a 21-speed - try explaining a cyclotouriste triple with half-steps + bail-out to a guy with a dog on a leash who has a Moto-be_-cane_ in the garage that he hasn't ridden in 40 years - it weighs 6 lbs. 
(it's OK, I really enjoy chatting at stops with anybody).


----------



## Sped Man (May 24, 2016)

Buying a project bike waiting years for a missing part, then giving up because you couldn't find the part. Then the next day, week or month the part pops up $%#%$%&&$&*!


----------



## Sped Man (May 24, 2016)

How about settling for a bike you really don't want because you couldn't find the bike you really wanted at a realistic price.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> How about settling for a bike you really don't want because you couldn't find the bike you really wanted at a realistic price.




That's a sure fire way of having something sitting there that you will never really like. Don't settle. The right one will come along--avoid the "gotta have it now" and you'll be better off in the long run. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

Same as any day; any hobby...Not enough "Play" $$ for the stuff I really want!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> How about settling for a bike you really don't want because you couldn't find the bike you really wanted at a realistic price.



but a good excuse is I need a project. 
If you can improve it and turn it to pay for some of your time and effort, you're building your stake for when your grail bike hits the market
It's like 10th row season tickets.  Eventually somebody is going to die and they're up for somebody else.


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2016)

I hate it when my bike Falls in the river


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I hate it when people sell schwinns. And I hate it whe. People buy schwinns. I hate that I bought a 1960 girl's schwinn today for 75 bucks. But at least he threw in a busted Columbia frame and fork, with one of those ridiculous two foot long goosenecks.
> 
> I hate that I sat in traffic for 45 minutes to buy a stupid, repainted 24" 1960 girl's schwinn without a headbadge.
> 
> ...



What is the hub on the front of said girls junk?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasbag (May 24, 2016)

Winter - the ultimate buzz kill


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That's a sure fire way of having something sitting there that you will never really like. Don't settle. The right one will come along--avoid the "gotta have it now" and you'll be better off in the long run. V/r Shawn




Good advice for finding a significant other too! Don't settle!


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2016)

Fair weather friends.


----------



## old hotrod (May 24, 2016)

I hate that time is flying by...I hate that the great people I have met playing with kids bikes I see too rarely, the good people I only see once in a while and the flippin squirrels and nut bags I see much too often...I hate that I have to work as much as I do to enjoy the weekends when I can, weekends should come first...I hate that all of my friends and family don't live on my block or in the neighborhood, if they did, I'd ride all the time...I don't want to hate...go ride


----------



## bairdco (May 24, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What is the hub on the front of said girls junk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I just checked that out. Thought,  that's not a factory schwinn hub, so...

It's a rare "cidneo extra." Made in italy by FB, who made campy hubs, along with many other high end hubs.

Weird, because it's laced into a 36 hole, 24" schwinn S2.

The rear has the bendix 2 speed, 28 hole S2.


----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> I hate that time is flying by...I hate that the great people I have met playing with kids bikes I see too rarely, the good people I only see once in a while and the flippin squirrels and nut bags I see much too often...I hate that I have to work as much as I do to enjoy the weekends when I can, weekends should come first...I hate that all of my friends and family don't live on my block or in the neighborhood, if they did, I'd ride all the time...I don't want to hate...go ride




lol...I like it Dave.  Even if I am one of the "flippin squirrels or nut bags"....maybe a little of both.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 24, 2016)

I hate it when my stuff, mostly bicycles, but including other vintage pieces of design and craftsmanship is viewed as "clutter," but her things are decor or furnishings...and when the sex is withheld because of this perspective.
And the parting out original bike thing too.
Chris


----------



## 2jakes (May 24, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I hate it when my stuff, mostly bicycles, but including other vintage pieces of design and craftsmanship is viewed as "clutter," but her things are decor or furnishings...and when the sex is withheld because of this perspective.
> And the parting out original bike thing too.
> Chris




That is some serious hate when things are withheld.

Best thing to do is remove the clutter & keep the bicycles.

Good Luck Chris!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2016)

I figured out once the right pair of gray pumps was the moral equivalent of a 32" redfish.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I hate it when my stuff, mostly bicycles, but including other vintage pieces of design and craftsmanship is viewed as "clutter," but her things are decor or furnishings...and when the sex is withheld because of this perspective.
> And the parting out original bike thing too.
> Chris



I once told my wife "you can't cut me off, you dont know where im getting it from".....Im divorced and happy now...perhaps this will help you


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2016)

when they divorce you, it's never about your stuff - they'll convince themselves otherwise, but it's always about them.


----------



## StoneWoods (May 24, 2016)

When I am called pee wee herman


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> View attachment 320776 When I am called pee wee herman



Im not sitting in front of you at the movie theatre!!!!!   Buwhahahhaa...


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Im not sitting in front of you at the movie theatre!!!!!  Buwhahahhaa...




Behind him could be just as risky.


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> View attachment 320776 When I am called pee wee herman



Which bathroom does that bike use?


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Which bathroom does that bike use?



Skirt guards on a boys bike??HMMMMMMM??????


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I hate it when my bike Falls in the river
> View attachment 320704



Life Alert


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 24, 2016)

HOT DOG   I use the word   Dis Like  Not Hate  The fact of the matter is We belong to a site that those fellows in the great state of TEXAS provide for us   I had no idea that We have people that   Well  buy things  he or she can't afford   And why they do that is beyond what I can tell ya  SAD BUT TRUE  Where I was taught and bought   up   It was called A MAN OF HIS WORDS   You held true to your end of the deal  Im not one that has a PAY PAL ACCOUNT or a credit card for that matter   But if I were to buy something from this site  IT WOULD BE ON THE UP  AND   UP  Knowing the fact that we share the same CODE   And at the same time If you want somebody you can trust TRUST YOURSELF In closing  All I have is my local Post Office   And my Postal Money Orders    And I won't let Ya down  For those who have done the wrong thing  OR has screwed someone over PERHAPS YOU CAN LIVE YOUR LIFE IN SHAME   but not on this site  GO PULL THAT CRAP ON FEE BAY  AND LET THOSE SUCKERS FALL YOUR MIS LED GARBAGE  
YOUR TRUELY  AND WILL STAY ON TRAINING WHEELS   RUDY CONTRATTI   FAIRFAX CALIF
P S Skirts on a mens bike ??


----------



## Gasbag (May 24, 2016)

vincev said:


> Skirt guards on a boys bike??HMMMMMMM??????




When a man needs some fresh haggis, is it wrong to put on a clean kilt and head into town? I mean, as long as he isn't flailing his bagpipe about willy-nilly who are we to judge?


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2016)

Gasbag said:


> When a man needs some fresh haggis, is it wrong to put on a clean kilt and head into town? I mean, as long as he isn't flailing his bagpipe about willy-nilly who are we to judge?



Not if you got good legs and no cancles.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 24, 2016)

I HAVE TO ADD MY FRUSTRATION TO THIS POST!

HAVE A GUY CALL YOU THAT HE WANTS A LOCKING FORK. 
DISCUSSING THE PARTS HE WANTS AND PRICE. 

AND THEN YOU BRING IT  FOR HIM AND HE TELLS YOU THAT YOUR USED FORK IS NOT PERFECT,
WHEN YOU PUT TOGETHER THE BEST PARTS FOR HIM AND INSTALLED AN ORIGINAL KEY LOCK.

I WASTED A LOT OF TIME TO GIVE HIM EXACTLY WHAT HE ASKED FOR, PUTTING 
IT TOGETHER AND BRINGING  IT TO THE BIKE SWAP MEET.


----------



## the tinker (May 24, 2016)

I know who you are talking about...I know who you are talking about!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (May 24, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Which bathroom does that bike use?







 



Depends!


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2016)

Probably been said but pisses me off is when you make the deal and start on a couple hour drive and the seller calls and says he got a better offer.UGH


----------



## Euphman06 (May 24, 2016)

Packing the bike....


----------



## bikewhorder (May 24, 2016)

I hate it when I withhold having sex with myself because I spend too much time on the Cabe.


----------



## bairdco (May 24, 2016)

I hate checking this thread and everyone is just complaining about trying to sell or buy crap. Big deal. People are flakes. Duh.

My pedal broke today. I'm not pissed off about it, but it still sucks.


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2016)

I have four bikes sitting out on the back patio and the birds are crapping all over them.


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I have four bikes sitting out on the back patio and the birds are crapping all over them.




I hate checking this thread and everyone is just complaining about bird crap. Big deal. Birds crap. Duh.


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2016)

Hate when a tire blows out and you are farther than you want to walk back.


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I hate checking this thread and everyone is just complaining about bird crap. Big deal. Birds crap. Duh.



You wouldn't feel that way if they were crapping on your cardboard.


----------



## Boris (May 24, 2016)

vincev said:


> Hate when a tire blows out and you are farther than you want to walk back.




I hate checking this thread and everyone is just complaining about tires blowing out. Big deal. Tires blow. Duh.


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I hate checking this thread and everyone is just complaining about tires blowing out. Big deal. Tires blow. Duh.



You wouldn't feel that way if it were your inflatable girlfriend blowing out.


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2016)

Worst thing to hit the hobby was the mega flood of repop!  Especial the headbadges which have
turned some serious badge collectors I know off entirely from collecting badges.
Opens the door for the shadiest behavior humans can embark on....deception and of course
the "shrug"......."I dunno!  I thot it was originull"

Also hate the......."Oh yeah, you mean those PeeWee Herman bikes......"   Ay yi yi


----------



## bobcycles (May 24, 2016)

The thing that pisses me off the most is that I don't own All Y'alls bikes!
MINE!
They should ALL be MINE!!!!!!!!!MINE!!!!!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

Trying to search for "roadmaster" on CL and trying to weed out all the crappy wal mart bikes.


----------



## tikicruiser (May 24, 2016)

When people bitch, hiss, and moan about the high price's of all thing's bicycle related,and the drying up of vintage bike's to be had all the while standing in there basement's wondering how to cram another bike amid there other 60 or so other bike's.


----------



## keith kodish (May 24, 2016)

Shipping bikes!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 24, 2016)

The constant worry that one of the bikes hanging upside down along the ceiling of my bedroom will suddenly fall and crush me to blood while asleep.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 24, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> The constant worry that one of the bikes hanging upside down along the ceiling of my bedroom will suddenly fall on me and crush me to blood while asleep.



one day their gonna find me buried by DELTA lights, horns and lanterns after the big one hits


----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2016)

I hate forgetting to double check my work because when you are hauling ass and the chain comes off you will bash your balls on the top bar and partially tear your Achilles tendon .  Yah....that hurts.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 24, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I hate forgetting to double check my work because when you are hauling ass and the chain comes off you will bash your balls on the top bar and partially tear your Achilles tendon .  Yah....that hurts.



I did that once right after i finished a rebuilding a Webco BMX and forgot to put the master link on , bashed the balls left foot went straight to the ground  left Achilles wrecked when the pedal came around and nearly decapitated by the fully stretched out chain as it flew past my head as i was flying over the handlebars


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

Brings new meaning to the words "shakedown run" lololol....


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> I did that once right after i finished a rebuilding a Webco BMX and forgot to put the master link on , bashed the balls left foot went straight to the ground  left Achilles wrecked when the pedal came around and nearly decapitated by the fully stretched out chain as it flew past my head as i was flying over the handlebars




Awesome! I can totally visualize that.   I'll keep my mishap on an American HD fully loaded front and rear with the Sunday papers a total secret.


----------



## bobcycles (May 25, 2016)

Standing in the dank basement with the 96 year old widow of the orig owner of the Evinrude bicycle
and having to explain to her how ugly the bicycle is and how worthless it is,  and how her
dearly departed made the biggest mistake of his life by chosing that particular brand
back in 1938 and how he had absolutely no taste or style, going as far as to suggest the
bicycle might even be "hot", and how he totally burdened her and their marriage,
by being obsessed with the damn thing, and dragging it around with him throughout his entire lifetime
monopolizing space where a washer and dryer might have sat or some other utilitarian device.....
only to have her burst in to tears falling to her knees screaming at me full volume...
"You're those American Pickers aren't you? AREN'T YOU??!!!! TAKE IT!  JUST TAKE IT!!!!!!"

when all I wanted to do was swindle her down to 100 bux.

total 'downside'........ derails my plan totally.


----------



## MOTOmike (May 25, 2016)

Going to an estate sale..... I arrive at 5:00am for an estate sale that starts at 9:00am.  No one else in sight.  Cool... I'll be 1st in line.  Then at 6:00am, someone rolls out of their van that was parked in the driveway and says here's the signup sheet.  What the ____?  It's dark and I sign the sheet..... OK, I'll be the second person in the house.  I can live with that.  At about 7:00am when it starts getting light outside, I notice the license plate frame on the van says something about Schwinns.  Oh God..... now I'm screwed.  The only reason I was there was for one old bike.  Do I stay.... do I go?  I already drove 45 minutes to get there, I have already waited 2 hours in the dark.  I'm the 2nd one in the house.  I wait until 9:00am for the start of the estate sale.  The 1st person in and I are heading straight to the basement.  The only way to get ahead of this person was to knock her over (couldn't do it.... but I did think about it).  With military precision, the person in front of me zeroes in on the bike I want and grabs the tag.  The bike is hers.  It was all over within seconds.  I cursed all the way back home (windows rolled up).  It made me feel a little better.  Estate sales...... never again.  Life is too short.


----------



## vincev (May 25, 2016)

MOTOmike said:


> Going to an estate sale..... I arrive at 5:00am for an estate sale that starts at 9:00am.  No one else in sight.  Cool... I'll be 1st in line.  Then at 6:00am, someone rolls out of their van that was parked in the driveway and says here's the signup sheet.  What the ____?  It's dark and I sign the sheet..... OK, I'll be the second person in the house.  I can live with that.  At about 7:00am when it starts getting light outside, I notice the license plate frame on the van says something about Schwinns.  Oh God..... now I'm screwed.  The only reason I was there was for one old bike.  Do I stay.... do I go?  I already drove 45 minutes to get there, I have already waited 2 hours in the dark.  I'm the 2nd one in the house.  I wait until 9:00am for the start of the estate sale.  The 1st person in and I are heading straight to the basement.  The only way to get ahead of this person was to knock her over (couldn't do it.... but I did think about it).  With military precision, the person in front of me zeroes in on the bike I want and grabs the tag.  The bike is hers.  It was all over within seconds.  I cursed all the way back home (windows rolled up).  It made me feel a little better.  Estate sales...... never again.  Life is too short.



If this were in the Illinois area I would know who you were talking about.


----------



## bairdco (May 25, 2016)

Ok, I got another buy/sell gripe.

When I'm trying to sell a bike for a reasonable, but not cheap, price, and people complain that it's too high.

Then i look at craigs and see a bunch of felts, dynos, and electra cruisers, that you can find anywhere, anytime, advertised for more than mine, and disappearing off craigslist in a week, along with road and downhill bikes selling for thousands.

Obviously, some people have a lot of money to spend on bikes, so how come I always get the cheap people bugging me to lower my price?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2016)

I know these are rhetorical questions, but finding the right buyer is as difficult as finding a rare bike or component.  
People always go with what they know, and what they usually know about old stuff is the common stuff.  
If you're going to sell it, you're going to have to find the guy who has put in as much research on it as you have.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> The constant worry that one of the bikes hanging upside down along the ceiling of my bedroom will suddenly fall and crush me to blood while asleep.




There are worse ways to go! V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2016)

ps - I hate guys that answer rhetorical questions


----------



## Dale Alan (May 25, 2016)

Negative people.


----------



## the tinker (May 25, 2016)

"]If this were in the Illinois area I would know who you were talking about.[/QUOTE]

"CANDI " from Twin;s Treasures!  I thought the same thing Vince.!

I have a buddy that regularly sells at shows and swaps . I met him at at the Rosemount Swap at 4 AM. to pick up a motorcycle that was waiting there for him. Anything and everything can turn up at this swap and folks start pulling in at 3 Am  to unload truckloads of junk to sell.
Standing at the main gate , flashlight in hand was Candi of "Twin"s Treasures dickering with a guy that had an old bike on the back of his truck.
I heard she has over 300 collector bikes  warehoused. I have sold her bikes  and once bought a bike from her in the past.   On Ebay she usually just sells girl's bikes.
Wonder why you don't see good bikes at swaps and estate sales?
The early bird gets the first worm. She is one shrewd lady for sure! Beats us guys out every time !


----------



## rocketman (May 25, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> I did that once right after i finished a rebuilding a Webco BMX and forgot to put the master link on , bashed the balls left foot went straight to the ground  left Achilles wrecked when the pedal came around and nearly decapitated by the fully stretched out chain as it flew past my head as i was flying over the handlebars



YIKES ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 25, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Negative people.



Man, I thought we were cool?!


----------



## Dale Alan (May 25, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Man, I thought we were cool?!



No worries Dave,I know you are a cool cat.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2016)

fwiw,  I was taken to task on CR because my brake cable routing didn't meet someone's convention
I considered asthetics, prioritized function, and took photos of every possibility before I got here.




so I interpreted Dale's answer to = _curmudgeons 
_
threads like this restore my faith that there is indeed a sense of humor around here
(ps - you can tell the curmudgeons because they take this thread seriously)


----------



## Dale Alan (May 25, 2016)

Curmudgeons is the right word,much better.

I think that your cable routing is just fine,not sure on the color combo though..


----------



## the freewheeler (May 25, 2016)

not a big fan of all of the real estate they take up...the basement is a no-go zone because of it


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> The constant worry that one of the bikes hanging upside down along the ceiling of my bedroom will suddenly fall and crush me to blood while asleep.




Pics?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Pics?




It is my belief that the Columbia chainless at center will be my doom.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 25, 2016)

Getting into a project and finding hidden, deal-breaker damage you did not expect. It makes me feel sick to my stomach when I get going on a project and it is looking like it will turn out well, only to find a frame tube is compromised, or a bottom bracket has a hairline crack, etc. Some people fix these, but they're headaches and mean a whole new level of work, or else dropping the project entirely. The other part of this is getting a bike shipped to you, only to find Fed Ex has mangled the package and damaged the project (especially if it's another deal breaker item).


----------



## Jay81 (May 26, 2016)

When selling bikes on Craigslist, and the first thing they do is send a text saying "whats the lowest you'll take for the bike?" I hate that. I already put an asking price with "or best offer",  now I'm supposed to negotiate with myself???


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> When selling bikes on Craigslist, and the first thing they do is send a text saying "whats the lowest you'll take for the bike?" I hate that. I already put an asking price with "or best offer",  now I'm supposed to negotiate with myself???




I always counter with "what's the most you will give?"  V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> When selling bikes on Craigslist, and the first thing they do is send a text saying "whats the lowest you'll take for the bike?" I hate that. I already put an asking price with "or best offer",  now I'm supposed to negotiate with myself???



"if you want to see the bike first, I'll talk to you about it then."


----------



## Maskadeo (May 26, 2016)

Or having sellers that won't call or text you back or just make the sale difficult. It's like aren't you trying to sell this?!


----------



## momo608 (May 26, 2016)

To sum up the 7 pages of "the down part of the bike hobby" , PEOPLE SUCK!! 

Such is life but it sure beats the alternative.


----------



## ratcycle (May 26, 2016)

Or when sending the person and they never responding back and when contacted several times with no answer just to get a response back stating that they sold it to someone else because ur offer was to low


----------



## rustjunkie (May 26, 2016)

*“Have you ever noticed that anybody driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone going faster than you is a maniac?”*

*Carlin*


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

ratcycle said:


> Or when sending the person and they never responding back and when contacted several times with no answer just to get a response back stating that they sold it to someone else because ur offer was to low



this one works fine for me - one gets a finite amount of my time to waste
he sold it to someone who appeared more serious than you


----------



## ohdeebee (May 26, 2016)

Off topic, non informative thread topics.


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2016)

Body surfing the asphalt.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

ya can't buy old bikes for less then they were new


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

here, solved
https://www.measuringworth.com/ppowerus/
the definition of a classic is that it holds its original value in today's dollars

1910 $50




$1290 today

Current data is only available till 2014. In 2014, the relative worth of *$50.00 *from 1910 is:

*$1,290.00* using the Consumer Price Index
*$929.00* using the GDP deflator
*$2,540.00* using the value of consumer bundle
*$5,360.00* using the unskilled wage
*$8,400.00* using the Production Worker Compensation
*$7,440.00* using the nominal GDP per capita
*$25,700.00* using the relative share of GDP


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 26, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> When selling bikes on Craigslist, and the first thing they do is send a text saying "whats the lowest you'll take for the bike?" I hate that. I already put an asking price with "or best offer",  now I'm supposed to negotiate with myself???




Say a price higher than your asking price.


----------



## cds2323 (May 26, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> When selling bikes on Craigslist, and the first thing they do is send a text saying "whats the lowest you'll take for the bike?" I hate that. I already put an asking price with "or best offer",  now I'm supposed to negotiate with myself???




Not just on Craigslist. Can't recall the number of times I've gotten that same line in a PM as well when selling something here on the CABE.


----------



## Jay81 (May 26, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Say a price higher than your asking price.



I do! I always leave a little room for negotiation when I put a price on something, its just seems like people are too lazy to negotiate anymore. I love negotiating, it makes buying more fun, to see if I can get a better deal on something.

And the people who ask "whats the lowest you'll take" are the same type of people that will put a bike up for sale without a price, and just say "make an offer." That's just as bad.


----------



## Jay81 (May 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I always counter with "what's the most you will give?"  V/r Shawn



I have seriously thought about doing that. Or just counter with my asking price. After all, the price is "OR best offer" and they haven't made an offer.


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2016)

Seems the Cabe has a lot of disgruntled members


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2016)

vincev said:


> Seems the Cabe has a lot of disgruntled members




I had a disgruntled member. Had to get a shot of penicillin, but I'm better now.


----------



## bikeyard (May 26, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Getting into a project and finding hidden, deal-breaker damage you did not expect. It makes me feel sick to my stomach when I get going on a project and it is looking like it will turn out well, only to find a frame tube is compromised, or a bottom bracket has a hairline crack, etc. Some people fix these, but they're headaches and mean a whole new level of work, or else dropping the project entirely. The other part of this is getting a bike shipped to you, only to find Fed Ex has mangled the package and damaged the project (especially if it's another deal breaker item).




You mean like buying a bike and finding this undisclosed repair


----------



## kos22us (May 26, 2016)

for me personally there isn't a down part of the hobby, i have thick skin in regards to comments and i could not care any less what others do, those two things provide me with an issue free hobby


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

They take up room meant for jeeps.


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2016)

kos22us said:


> for me personally there isn't a down part of the hobby, i have thick skin in regards to comments and i could not care any less what others do, those two things provide me with an issue free hobby




I have a thick skin also, and the doctor had a hell of time getting the the needle to go in.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

stuff dont bother me so much I have to keep telling myself and others it dont bother me.  really, it dont bother me


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2016)

The hobby is mostly fun, but it's the pedaling and steering that really gets me mad.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

you know what really burns my bum? A candle 3' high...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Vendors who tell you they had the bike earlier but sold it.
> ( Gee thanks, I feel much better knowing that.)
> 
> When someone proceeds to tell you what’s wrong with your bike & the parts or paint
> ...



2jakes,
I'll see your nicotine-ridden Staffordshire terrier and raise you a smoked spotted seatrout. 




as for the rest,
forget it Jake, it's Chinatown


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 27, 2016)

Yes, that, something hidden under old grease, internal damage, hidden damage in rare hubs, etc. Not a plus.



bikeyard said:


> You mean like buying a bike and finding this undisclosed repair
> 
> View attachment 321473


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2016)

Hunting for rare, specific parts. I've heard people say "its the thrill of the hunt", but to me, its the "thrill of discovery". I love just finding something I never thought of, but I HATE trying to find specific parts for a particular bike. Racks, tanks, fenders, trim, lights, all the stuff that gets lost, broken, or smashed and will hold up restoration. I've gotten to the point now that I won't even start a restoration until I have EVERY screw necessary to finish the bike!


----------



## bairdco (May 27, 2016)

I had a guy yesterday text me about a piece of crap huffy camaro I have on craigs for 125. 

Said "will you take 65 for it no questions asked?"

I responded, "that was a question, so, no."


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I had a disgruntled member. Had to get a shot of penicillin, but I'm better now.




 maybe try washing your blow up girlfriend once in a while.


----------



## Boris (Jun 3, 2016)

I hate when my hands cramp and lock up when I'm lacing up wheels!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I hate when my hands cramp and lock up when I'm lacing up wheels!!!!!



"Lacing up wheels".... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> When I sell a bike and the guy tells me " I can only pay (insert amount) because I have to make money." Why can't I make money or at least break even? I don't care if he makes money! this is a hobby for me, not money maker.



Yea , I'm with you . I'v been in the car buz for most of my life was raised in it and love it . Cars are my passion, but I don't collect them I broker them. Bicycles are like art and a awesome stress reliever. Sure I try to collect the quality bicycles . But at the end of the day it's not about the monies for me . I guess it's a good thing I don't have a wife . 
 Enjoy and Peace


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I hate when my hands cramp and lock up when I'm lacing up wheels!!!!!



Give your right hand a rest.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jun 3, 2016)

I've been wondering why a lot of guys call their men's bike "she". WTF do you call a girl's bike, Caitlynn?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

Springer Tom said:


> I've been wondering why a lot of guys call their men's bike "she". WTF do you call a girl's bike, Caitlynn?



Its a term of endearment.  Do you want to drive or ride another "him". I dont.  (Please dont answer that question, I dont wanna know....)


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Having to explain to the wife why I need one more bike.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 3, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Its a term of endearment.  Do you want to drive or ride another "him". I dont.  (Please dont answer that question, I dont wanna know....)



Bwaaahaaaa!! Exactly!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 3, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Having to explain to the wife why I need one more bike.










*I saw the writing on the wall!*


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

For all those having to ask their wife if they can buy a bike, they now have a pill that will cure your woes!!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Running out of space is probably the worse thing.


----------



## LGibbs1372 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm not one to care how much my bikes are worth so long as I like the style and don't get taken but the locals believe anything with a bit of rust on it is "vintage" and therefore valuable.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2016)

Springer Tom said:


> I've been wondering why a lot of guys call their men's bike "she". WTF do you call a girl's bike, Caitlynn?



I see that a lot.I also wonder why guys put skirt guards on mens bikes.In Daves case I can see the necessity but thats probably a Portland thing


----------



## the tinker (Jun 17, 2016)

When it comes right down to it there is no down part , not even placing skirts on a boy's bike.
 Any problems that happen with our bikes is just another "bump in the road"
However one wishes to phrase it: "Just plain lucky" or "I am blessed" any hobby is great! It just seems that anyone that fills his place with what is considered to most as "junk" get viewed a little differently
Our hobby, or any hobby [I think] smooths out those day to day bumps for most of us . Gives us a time to reflect, relax and something to look forward to.
I think many view our bike hobby as "controlling" our life, going overboard.     Overloading ourselves with truckloads of junk that someday will have to be dealt with...... In their eyes that's a down part,......as in that question many of us have heard; "Whatta ya going to do with all this stuff.... How many of these things you got here.....why don't you start selling them or something?"  I love the" Or Something". Gee, I could buy a nice set of golf clubs maybe....
If there ever was a down part for me it used to be to having to explain to someone who thinks the whole world revolves around the wide  wide world of sports ,  what and why and get that "look" like this guy is nuts. He -Ha_Ha.! Yes maybe I am. but very happy
As I said to fellow Caber Neanderthal the other night while looking at all his junk, 'If you get word that I croaked, get over to my place fast cause my family will just get a dumpster for my stuff".Now that's a down part of the hobby.....

As I  sit in my chair surrounded by bikes and old junk....What could be down about that?

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 20, 2016)

Took a Duke PhD to figure out why we hoard bikes


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 20, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> The "average joe" thinks every old bike out there is a Schwinn.   I had a guy come up and tell me that my "Schwinn" was the coolest "Schwinn" he has ever seen.  Here's a photo of "My Schwinn" he was talking about.








*I also have to agree.*
*Your bike has got to be the nicest Schwinn ever I have seen on the C.A.B.E.*

*Cool decal on the tank!*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2016)

2jakes said:


> *I also have to agree.*
> *Your bike has got to be the nicest Schwinn ever I have seen on the C.A.B.E.*
> 
> *Cool decal on the tank!*




Looks like Schwinn copied Huffman on that one. I'm looking at the Findley site and can't find that model in any of the Schwinn catalogs though. V/r Shawn


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 20, 2016)

The fact that I'm in Vancouver, Canada and all the coolest bikes are in the US (and the dang exchange rate) .... but then again, that might be a good thing....


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> The fact that I'm in Vancouver, Canada and all the coolest bikes are in the US (and the dang exchange rate) .... but then again, that might be a good thing....




The fact that FEMA won't grant Portland emergency funding after the Canadians have left the town in shambles after the Iron Ranch Swap Meet.


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> The fact that FEMA won't grant Portland emergency funding after the Canadians have left the town in shambles after the Iron Ranch Swap Meet.




I thought Portland was in shambles long before the Canadians were there.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 22, 2016)

how long has Dave been there?


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 22, 2016)

WOW.....Amen brother!!!!

Mike


the tinker said:


> When it comes right down to it there is no down part , not even placing skirts on a boy's bike.
> Any problems that happen with our bikes is just another "bump in the road"
> However one wishes to phrase it: "Just plain lucky" or "I am blessed" any hobby is great! It just seems that anyone that fills his place with what is considered to most as "junk" get viewed a little differently
> Our hobby, or any hobby [I think] smooths out those day to day bumps for most of us . Gives us a time to reflect, relax and something to look forward to.
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 22, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Took a Duke PhD to figure out why we hoard bikes



Are you sure you got the right link there?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 22, 2016)

that's it, we fear and prize cash transactions


----------



## Barto (Jul 25, 2016)

Know it all's and Sarcastic negative people ...prefer to steer away from them rather than listen to them


----------



## bairdco (Jul 25, 2016)

Good thing there's no one like that on the CABE.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 25, 2016)

a-men brother!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 25, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> a-men brother!



When someone selling a bike says they don't know if the horn or lite work. THEY DID NOT TRY THEN I bet that was the first thing they tried when they bought the bike


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 25, 2016)

American Pickers!!


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 28, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> The fact that FEMA won't grant Portland emergency funding after the Canadians have left the town in shambles after the Iron Ranch Swap Meet.



and the Canuck hoards shall descend upon Portland yet again this year.... lock away your women.... and some of the men...


----------



## vincev (Jul 28, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> and the Canuck hoards shall descend upon Portland yet again this year.... lock away your women.... and some of the men...




Dave will be the one with the chaps with the butt cheeks cut out.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 28, 2016)

I think we're just now experiencing the downside of the hobby


----------



## Boris (Jul 31, 2016)

The down side of the bike hobby for me, is when those long fibers don't come off with the peel if I'm eating a banana while working on a bike.


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> The down side of the bike hobby for me, is when those long fibers don't come off with the peel if I'm eating a banana while working on a bike.



Switch to apples.


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2016)

Nope! Last time I ate one in the shop, I accidentally laced up a rim to the core.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 1, 2016)

I agree with Bulldog ...another one down the tubes.


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I agree with Bulldog ...another one down the tubes.View attachment 346110



Where the hell were you Sunday?? We had two Dave's to talk about.


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Nope! Last time I ate one in the shop, I accidentally laced up a rim to the core.



Stick with the bananas Dave......


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 1, 2016)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 2, 2016)

"Some old guy out there on a crummy looking bike said to give this to you fellas, said you'd know what to do with it"


----------

